# Check this out!



## kiwi-di

I want to put a video on a friend's Facebook page.  If it was an English-speaking friend I'd write "Check this Out!"

Can someone please give me the best/correct colloquial expression?

I've seen the verb _mâter_ listed as a suggestion - but I'm not quite sure how I'd use it.

There's also a suggestion in another thread of _regarde-moi ,ca!

_Grateful for advice on the most appropriate phrase - the person I want to show this to is in his early 20s, so a phrase appropriate to his age would be good. 

Thanks


----------



## marielune

Is the person from France or from Quebec?

because here we say _check ça!_

but _regarde-moi ça_ is good. No comma, though.


----------



## kiwi-di

marielune said:


> Is the person from France or from Quebec?


  He's actually Swiss. 

Thanks for the other suggestions.

I guess it is appropriate to know that he's Swiss, but I'd be just as likely to say the same to someone who lived in France.

So all suggestions welcome - I have friends in France, Switzerland and Belgium.


----------



## wildan1

_Regarde-moi ça une fois !_ (no just kidding, but that's a Belgian style)

But I like your own _Regarde-moi ça !_


----------



## Nicomon

marielune said:


> ... because here we say _check ça!_


 Oui, mais avec un e : _Checke donc ça!_ ou encore _Tchèque ça!_ 

Cela dit, je ne le recommande pas.

À part _Regarde-moi ça! -_ que j'aime bien aussi _-_ il y aurait peut-être : _Jette (donc) un oeil là-dessus!_


----------



## vanagreg

Hi,

another one:

_Va donc voir ça!_

(Note that "donc" here doesn't have its usual meaning of "then")


----------



## FannyB

Did you make the video yourself, because that could change your introductory sentence.
The trouble with _Regarde-moi ça_ is that it's often used with negative connotation like in
regarde-moi ça, c'est lamentable!
Check out is a familiar phrase so I'd say something colloquial like Zieute-moi ça! but I'm not in my early 20's so ..just a thought..


----------



## kiwi-di

Thanks for all the replies.

And no, I didn't make the video myself.

He's a big All Blacks fan (maybe the only one in Switzerland  ) and the video is all about New Zealand and features the All Blacks.


----------



## kiwi-di

Nicomon said:


> Oui, mais avec un e : _Checke donc ça!_ ou encore _Tchèque ça!_
> 
> Cela dit, je ne le recommande pas.



Pourquoi?  C'est exclusivement une expression canadienne?


----------



## snarkhunter

... Perhaps "Vise un peu ça !" ?

Or, _the slang way_ : "Mords-moi ça !"


----------



## Grop

_Vise-moi ça !_ would be quite colloquial.

(Ah, je vois que snakhunter a eu la même idée).

Also, here we may just say _Vé !_ but it is specific to my place.


----------



## Nicomon

kiwi-di said:


> Pourquoi? C'est exclusivement une expression canadienne?


À ma connaissance... oui. Je ne crois pas que des francophones, ailleurs qu'au Québec, emploient le verbe _checker/tchéquer... _



> [Québec] [Familier] Vérifier. Il a checké toutes les boîtes.
> Regarder attentivement. Checke-le aller!
> [Absolument] Heye! Checke!
> Origine : emprunt à l’anglais _to check_.
> Peut s’écrire : *tchéquer* ou *checker*.


 Or comme c'est un anglicisme... je ne le recommande pas, bien qu'il m'arrive souvent de le dire.

J'aime beaucoup le « _zieute-moi ça_ » de Fanny B


----------



## wildan1

Moi aussi, j'aime bien _*zieute-moi ça*_, surtout pour le contexte de Di


----------



## Batracienne Floe

Nicomon said:


> _Jette un oeil là-dessus!_


----------



## Nicomon

snarkhunter said:


> Or, the slang way : "Mords-moi ça !"


 Ce ne serait pas compris chez-nous dans le sens de zieuter/regarder/jeter un œil. Enfin, je ne crois pas.


----------



## snarkhunter

Nicomon said:


> Ce ne serait pas compris chez-nous dans le sens de zieuter/regarder/jeter un œil. Enfin, je ne crois pas.


Cela n'a rien d'étonnant, l'argot ayant toujours présenté un caractère fortement "local".


----------



## Grop

snarkhunter said:


> Or, _the slang way_ : "Mords-moi ça !"



Au passage, j'ai beau être français, moi non plus je ne connaissais pas cet usage.


----------



## Khandoma

I would try : "Faut que tu voies ça !" 
or "T'as vu ça ?" 
in this particular context. 
"Mate-moi ça" would also work for me. 
Definitely not "zyeuter" as the sentence is intended for people in their 20's - the word is outdated now, it sends you right back to Jean Gabin times.


----------



## Nicomon

Well... I didn't know that _zieuter/zyeuter _was outdated in 2009.  I may not be a spring chicken, but I'm not yet as old as Jean Gabin (born in 1904) would be if he was still alive.

In any event, even if it is, I assume people who were born before the X or Y generation might be reading this thread, to find French equivalents of _Check this out_! 

I agree that _Faut que tu voies ça_! / _As-tu vu ça?_ work fine in context_._ And I would understand _Vise-moi ça!_

However in my baby boomer vocabulary - and French Quebecer, to boot - _mate-moi ça / mords-moi ça_ really have nothing to do with _checking out. _


----------



## Khandoma

I'm truly sorry to be planting nails in your coffin (and mine both), Nicomon, but "vise-moi ça" is not much more used by the younger generation than "zyeuter". It was hip in the 60's, so it would be used by the generation who was in their teens at that time. It lasted for a long while, but I can't say I've seen or heard it for a while now. And I'm yet to see it on Facebook heralding a video file, for sure. It's really not the thing you want to say to a teenager if you're trying to sound hip ! Again, sorry about that - but this kind of vocabulary has a shorter half-life than chocolate ice cream.

Out of curiosity, what does "mate-moi ça" mean in Quebec French please ?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Restons simples : aujourd'hui, c'est _*Téma !*_


----------



## Khandoma

Ah oui, tout à fait, bien ouéj !


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Khandoma said:


> Ah oui, tout à fait, bien ouéj !


 
C'est pas ouf, ça ?
Ça kiffe !
Mais faut rester scrédi, sinon ma meuf à la teuf elle béflan relou !

Etc.


----------



## Khandoma

Grave... Trop la barre !
And so forth...


----------



## Nicomon

Khandoma said:


> I'm truly sorry to be planting nails in your coffin (and mine both), Nicomon, but "vise-moi ça" is not much more used by the younger generation than "zyeuter".


 I didn't suggest it... and I don't say it either. To me, _viser_ mainly means 





> - Fixer son regard sur une cible en dirigeant une arme, un projectile, etc.
> - [Figuré]Chercher à atteindre (un objectif), avoir comme but.


 I only said that I would understand it. snarkhunter offered _vise un peu ça_, and then Grop said _vise-moi ça_. 
Since they are both much youger than I am - especially Grop - I figured those were more "up to date" than _zieuter_. 



> Out of curiosity, what does "mate-moi ça" mean in Quebec French please ?


 I actually cannot remember hearing _mate-moi ça_ in Quebec. However to me « _mater _» means : 


> Ramener (un individu, un groupe) à l’obéissance, rendre docile. Mater un élève dissipé.


 And not _regarder/jeter un oeil/zieuter_***_, etc. _

*** : _zieuter _or_ zyeuter_... both spellings are correct. 

*Edit :* Pour Kiwi Di... le *TLFI* (voir déf. 3) confirme le sens « argotique » du verbe _*mater*_... que je ne connaissais pas.  


> _Argot_
> *A.* − Voir ou regarder attentivement ou épier. [_Le petit pantalon en dentelle de la fille_]_ planquait pas grand'chose (...). On pouvait mater au travers_ (Le Breton, _Rififi_, 1953, 51). _La sensation d'être maté par plusieurs paires d'yeux_ (Simonin, _Touchez pas au grisbi_, 1953, p.205).
> *B.* − Regarder avec concupiscence. _Deux belles blondes leur passent devant le nez, et ils n'ont pas le droit de mater plus haut que le genou_ (Queneau, _Pierrot_, 1942, p.115).


 
Quand aux posts 21 à 24 en verlan... je crois que vous dérapez, là. Àma, on s'éloigne de plus en plus de_ check this out! _


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Nicomon said:


> Quand aux posts 21 à 24 en verlan... je crois que vous dérapez, là. Àma, on s'éloigne de plus en plus de_ check this out! _


 
Pardon, pour une page Fesse de bouc, c'est parfait !


----------



## Khandoma

Nicomon, merci de toutes ces précisions.
Que les posts 22 à 24 aient un peu dérivé, je le concède bien volontiers, et c'est en grande partie ma faute.
En revanche, le post #21 de Juan Jacob V. donne, enfin, la bonne réponse à la question d'origine ! "Téma !" est exactement ce que disent les djeuns quand ils s'envoient des vidéos. Toutes les autres solutions sont, à mes yeux, moins pertinentes dans le contexte spécifié.

Je ne savais pas qu'on disait "àma" pour "imho". Merci de tout ce que j'apprends.


----------



## vanagreg

Etonnant que ce fil se soit étendu si loin!

En fait, comme Nicomon, je ne pense pas que zieuter soit d'avant-guerre, même si je ne l'entends plus souvent.
Par contre, je n'ai jamais entendu non plus "téma".


----------



## Grop

Personnellement, j'utilise encore _viser_ dans le sens de regarder (et bien sûr dans les sens connus de Nicomon). Ça m'étonnerait qu'un jeune de 20 ans ne la comprenne pas, même si je veux bien croire qu'il ne l'utiliserait pas.

Quant à _téma_, j'ai beau avoir quelques contacts plutôt jeunes sur tronche de bouc, je ne me souviens pas avoir vu ça.

D'un autre côté, quand on publie un lien vers une vidéo, on a plutôt tendance à la commenter (_Wouahou, trop de la balle !_) qu'à dire explicitement aux gens de la regarder.


----------



## snarkhunter

Khandoma said:


> Je ne savais pas qu'on disait "àma" pour "imho". Merci de tout ce que j'apprends.


En fait, sur un plan technique, c'est plutôt :
*ama = imo*
*amha = imho*

Quant à "téma", je l'ai pour ma part déjà entendu à de nombreuses reprises. Mais il faut dire aussi que j'habite la banlieue parisienne, ce qui me donne peut-être une excuse !


----------



## Grop

oui, et c'est peut-être un régionalisme francilien...


----------



## Nicomon

Grop said:


> oui, et c'est peut-être un régionalisme francilien...


 À mon avis pas toujours humble... oui. Je ne crois pas que les djeuns rolleyes Québécois le disent. Ce serait plutôt (comme déjà mentionné) _tchèque (donc) ça._ Ou simplement - et ça, je crois bien que ce serait international -  _regarde ça ! / as-tu vu ça ? / jette un (coup d') oeil là-dessus..._ 

Mais bon, je ne fréquente pas bette de bouc. 

*Edit :* for the record... the Robert & Collins dictionary translates _*mater*_ as:_ *to eye up, ogle, spy on, keep an eye on. *_
However under _*check out*,_ there is this example: _Check out his shoes! = Vise (un peu) / mate un_ _peu ses chaussures ! _


----------



## FannyB

Was wondering about the same point, is verlan used in Switzerland? (by All-Black fans and djeuns alike, that is  ) which reminds me, I'm no expert on the dating of zieuter (it's amusing that you used a different spelling, Khandoma, either way is fine) but verlan is no spring chicken either  cf Renaud's song Laisse béton, which is 32! 
I trust kiwi-di is fluent in French and enjoying our nuances.


----------



## kiwi-di

FannyB said:


> I trust kiwi-di is fluent in French and enjoying our nuances.


.

Fluent enough to be enjoying them, and learning a lot.  I suspect my young friend would be very surprised if I started using some of the expressions suggested.  

I'm old enough to have trouble using the word _awesome_ in England, let alone _wicked_.  But I've seen the video in question described as both on FB.


----------

